# LG Dishwasher Leaking



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

LG has such wonderful product support


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> LG has such wonderful product support


So I'm finding out. I only hope I don't have more problems - every appliance in my kitchen is an LG. I'm going to try some reverse engineering (do it all the time at work) to try to identify the gasket.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

are you sure the gasket is the problem?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes. There is nothing else that could be the problem. I went to Home Depot and looked at the same dishwasher they still sell. The gasket on the floor model was much stiffer and did not move when pressed on. Mine is soft and moves.


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

double check that isnt any food or crusties at the bottom blocking the seal. just a shot in the dark.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. Already checked. No crusties.


----------

